# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS v0.0.8.32

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS v0.0.8.32 - various models*  *Latest Update :*  *  - Rover, 7 640 263 342, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta 4 Dot Panel, 7 649 205 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta Lupo EMV MRP, 7 640 204 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta Lupo EMV, 7 640 203 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta Lupo Polo, 7 649 203 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta Lupo, 7 648 224 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta T4, 7 648 235 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Beta, 7 648 222 060, 1J0 035 152B, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Mazda, BP4L 66 AS0, 14789560, 24c02 by FMS 
  - BMW, CD43 DIN 6900603, 7 649 272 042, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - BMW, CD43 DIN 8374978, 7 648 272 042, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Rover, CD43 ROVER U XQE100380, 7 640 263 042, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Rover, CD43 XQE100380, 7 649 262 042, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Fiat, Ducato CC, 7 643 319 316, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma Nokia Panel, 7 648 232 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma O Panel, 7 648 227 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma ORP, 7 641 207 360, 6N0 035 186B, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma Polo Panel, 7 649 207 360, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma, 7 648 227 060, 1U0 035 186B, 25lc160 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, ME-8H3329WAG-01, VWZ9Z7J, 4005187, 24c01 by Elecla 
  - VW, New Beetle, 7 648 229 060, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Fiat, Punto CC, 7 641 374 316, 95160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Rover, XQE100380 U, 7 649 263 042, 25160 by Blaupunkt* 
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:
- exe or installer from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ayoub567

merci

----------

